# Ipad!!



## grintok47 (8 Mai 2010)

Je vien d'avoir mon iPad , cest trop nickel ce truc!!!!


----------



## spaceiinvaders (9 Mai 2010)

Weeee c'est trop mortel truc de la mort !!!!

Je veux pas te couper dans ton élan mais penses tu que c'est utiles de créer un poste " juste " (je dis bien juste) pour dire sa ? Perso j'ai le 64Go depuis trois semaine et j'ai pas créer un poste pour autant. (rien que par resper pour ce qui en veulent un et qui ont pas pus l'avoir avant... désoler Gwen de ne pas t'en avoir ramener un )

 (d'un autre cote je comprend ta joie, moi j'ai mais 3jours a me rendre compte que j'en avais un)


Sinon, tu peux apporter une aide sur le bijoux pour les autres ?





Écrit du iPad de Guillaume (on sait même qu'on l'a écrit de son iPad.. C LA REVOLUTION !)





L'ironie et la moquerie n'est pas forcement beau, mais tellement bon...
(pardonnez moi pour ce pêché ... :rose: ...)


----------



## Gwen (9 Mai 2010)

spaceiinvaders a dit:


> désoler Gwen de ne pas t'en avoir ramener un



Ça va, je n'ai plus que 20 jours à attendre.  Et puis, je viens de le toucher pour la première fois aujourd'hui... Un ami l'a fait importer et ça me conforte dans mon envie d'achat )


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (9 Mai 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Ça va, je n'ai plus que 20 jours à attendre.  Et puis, je viens de le toucher pour la première fois aujourd'hui... Un ami l'a fait importer et ça me conforte dans mon envie d'achat )



Salut,

Tu vas donc le précommander lundi ? 

Moi j'hésites car je crains qu'Apple ne puisse pas livrer correctement les précommandes surtout pour les accessoires... Et fin juin je ne pourrais plus le réceptionner en cas de retard...


----------



## Gwen (9 Mai 2010)

Je vais le prendre à la FNAC, je l'ai déjà fait mettre de coté


----------



## Progoze (9 Mai 2010)

Et pour la camera kit :'( ?
Perso ma joie d'avoir l'iPad commence à s'essouffler un peu ! C'est aussi un peu du au fait de ne pas avoir accès a l'appstore FR ni à iBooks etc...


----------



## Gwen (9 Mai 2010)

Pour l'iBook, pas de soucis, prend le sur le store US et télécharge des livres au format ePub sur le projet Gutenberg. Perso, j'en ai déjà téléchargé pas mal, il y a tellement d'oeuvres en Français que c'est déjà une excellente source d'approvisionnement concernant les classiques.


----------



## xKwaKx (9 Mai 2010)

Progoze > un peu de patiente, l'appstore français est bientôt dispo. C'est clair que ça doit ennuyant si tu n'as pas de compte US ^^
Pour ma part, je vais essayer de le réserver à la FNAC. En espèrant qu'il y est une offre adhérent à -5%


----------



## Progoze (9 Mai 2010)

Oui en effet pas bête pour l'offre adhérent ! j'espère pour toi mais normalement c'est ok puisque c'est un produit "high-tech" enfin on peut toujours imaginer qu'ils trouvent une excuse bidon pour annuler la réduction !
Le problème d'un compte US c'est que je ne pourrais pas utilise mon compte FR donc je n'en vois pas l'utilité !


----------



## xKwaKx (10 Mai 2010)

C'est vrai que c'est dommage de ne pas profiter des 2 comptes en même temps. Mais commander un iPad outre atlantique sans prendre un compte US est dommage, mais comme dit, c'est l'appStore qui fait tout l'appareil  

Sinon, toujours rien à la Fnac sur l'iPad


----------



## Orphanis (10 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, 

A dire vrai, il est possible d'avoir un compte Us et un compte français et de switcher à la volée depuis l'Ipad ;-)
Pour le compte Us, vous pouvez en ouvrir un sans avoir une carte américaine ou une carte ITunes, il suffit de cocher la case "none" quand on vous demandera le moyen de paiement. Il faut seulement entrer une adresse américaine valide.
Personnellement, je me connecte comme cela depuis mon Ipad. Quant aux applications qui sont déjà disponibles sur le store fr, elles viennent se greffer aux autres quand je synchronise mon iPad avec mon ordinateur.

Bon, il ne me reste plus qu'à trouver un moyen de connecter mon Ipad Wifi en 3G...


----------

